# QSW Clutch Slave Cylinder



## engineered4power (Sep 15, 2009)

I just purchased an '86 Quantum Synrco Wagon, and my clutch pedal is "squishy" at best. The previous owner gave me a new slave cylinder, which I plan on installing, but I can't get the old one out. Read somewhere that a roll-pin is what holds these in, but I can't manage to drive it out. If anyone has done this and can give me some hints, I would appreciate it. Here is a picture of where I think the roll-pin is. http://s978.photobucket.com/al...r.jpg
Thanks,
Josh


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Do you have a Bentley Manual for the Quantum? 
You should also replace the brake Master cylinder too. The hydraulic clutch system needs to be "power bled".


----------



## engineered4power (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*

The previous owner gave me a manual for the Audi 4000, but I don't have one specifically for the QSW. I don't quite understand why I would want to replace the brake master cylinder for a clutch problem. What exactly do you mean by "power bled"?
Thanks,
Josh


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

The 4000 manual will be fine.
Sorry bout the brake master cylinder; my head was saying clutch master cylinder.
Power bled means you use 7psi of compressed air to push the fluid through the system, and do the brakes while you are at it; you shouldn't do the pump the pedal 5 times then let the pressure out.


----------



## engineered4power (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*

The 4000 manual that I have is a Haynes version, and doesn't seem to cover anything with a hydraulic clutch. Any help with specifics about how to take the slave cylinder out is appreciated. Also, where would I buy an adapter to do the "power bleed"?
Thanks,
Josh


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (engineered4power)*

I've got a QSW manual for the 86 if you still need one. $50 shipped.
It's the Bentley factory repair manual.


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: QSW Clutch Slave Cylinder (engineered4power)*

The roll pin is the biggest PITA to get out. It sits above the slave cylinder and has a horizontal orientation. It is parallel to the dashboard as well if that helps. It's prob very tough to see with the trans in the car. I've seen them out of the car, but that's about it and haven't tried to actually remove one in the car and the last one we did we had to use an air chisel to get the slave out once the pin was removed. 
Edit: That picture you posted looks to be the roll pin hole. It's not a very clear picture though.


_Modified by DubbinChris at 12:24 PM 10-29-2009_


----------



## vdubballa2008 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: QSW Clutch Slave Cylinder (DubbinChris)*

yeah just did mine... pain in the ass... and come to find out i get to replace the clutch :/


----------



## engineered4power (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: QSW Clutch Slave Cylinder (vdubballa2008)*

Well, after much deliberation, I ran a 19/64" drill bit through the hole, and there were only aluminum shavings that came out. So, needless to say, the roll-pin I've been looking for was never there. I guess when the previous owner bought the new slave cylinder, he planned on installing it, but didn't finish the job. Used a big hammer and bar and drove the Slave cylinder out. Ended up breaking the line from the master cylinder to the slave cylinder on both the hard and soft line sections, so now I need to figure out how to replace that, and with what. The fittings seem to be 3/16" bubble flare, but with M12x1.0 threads. Anyone know if/where I can get an adapter to make this go to a -3AN fitting and just use a piece of braided stainless the whole way?


----------

